# Someone Leak Something?



## nukz (25 March 2011)

Something rather disturbing from a European trading desk...

TODAY TWO LARGE MACRO FUNDS OVER HERE HAVE GONE WILDLY LONG S&P. NOT LONG. WE TALKING 250% NET LONG. IT LOOKS LIKE CONCERTED ACTION ON GDP DGRADES FROM GS AND BOFA ARE THE LETTER DELIVERED TO BEN ON QE3. HUGE DIRECTIONAL BET WITH NEW CAPITAL PUT AT WORK. MOST LIKELY THE TWO INSTITUTIONS ARE COORDINATING ACTION WITH OFFICES IN CONNECTICUT. CHECK INFLOWS OF BLUE CHIP HEDGE FUNDS IN JAN FEB. APPLY 2.5 LEVERAGE. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT SOME 40-60BN PUT AT WORK PRIMARILY ON EMINIS AT THE MOMENT. WHETHER SOME EXTERNAL FORCE WILL LEAVE THEM HIGH AND DRY I DON'T KNOW. BUT IF ANYTHING SEEMED TO BE AT LEAST NOT TOO IRRATIONAL UP TO NOW, IN THIS THIRD WAVE, BE READY FOR REAL ROCK AND ROLL.  

Source - http://www.zerohedge.com/article/someone-leak-something

Gotts love zerohedge  very interesting indeed in my opinion this is one of the strongest indications that Qe3 will be comming soon.


----------



## Logique (25 March 2011)

Hi Nukz,
2.5 x leverage, meaning up to 60B at work, that's a big bet on the long side. Can't think what else would be in their thoughts...must be more quantative easing as you say, ie QE3. 

If so, need to look at the short side on the USD.


----------



## nukz (25 March 2011)

The Benank is holding a press conference on 27th April as well, wonder if there will be any future annoucements 

For sure shorting USD can't hurt hehe


----------



## Tanaka (25 March 2011)

Why would they be trading $60bn on E-minis when they could trade the standard futures with less buttons to press?


----------



## sails (25 March 2011)

I have learned to be somewhat sus when this sort of information is "leaked".

It should always raise the question: do the instos want to sell at higher prices and suck in as many buyers as possible to achieve their goal?  Not saying that is so in this case, but we are little fish swimming with some very large, hungry sharks...


----------

